# Противопоказания при гемангиомах?



## Aplo (10 Дек 2008)

У моей мамы (возраст - 52 года) на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника обнаружены в теле L4 - небольших размеров  гемангиома, в теле L2 - мелкая гемангиома. Заключение: остеохондроз позвоночника, протрузии дисков  L2-L4, L4-L5. 

Подскажите, какие ограничения накладывают гемангиомы на лечение? Можно ли пользоваться аппликатором Ляпко (как непосредственно на месте расположения гемангиомы, так и в других местах)? Могут ли при гемангиомах навредить физиопроцедуры, массаж, мануальная терапия, различные крема-мази?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Противопоказания при гемангиомах?*

Противопоказаний нет. Следить надо, через год повторить и если не увеличивается то успокоиться.


----------



## Aplo (15 Дек 2008)

*Остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела*

Здравствуйте! Мне 52 года. Поясница беспокоит долгие годы, с молодости, сильных обострений (не могла встать с кровати), потребовавших "лечения" диклофенаком (помогало), было три. К незначительным болям, возникающим при нагрузках (работа на даче), привыкла, обходилась мазями. В повседневной жизни проблем, можно сказать, не было, тем более никогда не отдавало в ногу.
В конце апреля при ходьбе в лодыжке левой ноги ощутила боль (как будто ногу подвернула, хотя никаких травм не было). С этого времени периодически нога стала в лодыжке беспокоить при малейшем неловком движении. Через несколько дней при ходьбе почувствовала боль в бедре в этой же ноге (незначительную). Время от времени появлялась ноющая размытая (иногда стреляющая) боль от бедра до лодыжки по внешней стороне ноги. Боль возникала независимо от физ. нагрузки (ночью во время сна, днем, когда находилась дома). Со временем нога стала беспокоить все больше (болела как небольшими периодами, так и подряд по 3-4 дня, боль могла неожиданно исчезнуть, как ее и не было, так же неожиданно приходила снова).
Ходила к невропатологу (Прописал мовалис 3 инъекции, затем 20 дней таблетки, 5 уколов мильгамма, 20 алфлутоп, таблетки "Артра", компрессы с димексидом, НПВП мази, электрорефлексо терапия). Заключение: спондилоартроз пояснично-крест. отдела, осложнившийся люмбалгией, хроническое течение в стадии обострения. Подвздошно-крестцовый периартроз слева (диагноз поставлен до всех обследований).
Была у двух мануальных терапевтов. Лечилась гомеопатией (мезотерапия по позвоночнику "дискусом", "цель-т", "траумель-с"). Массаж и физиотерапию не назначили из-за гемангиом. Ни один из курсов лечения результатов не принес. Через несколько недель делала инъекции диклофенака (также безрезультатно). Некоторое время спустя другой невропатолог сказал, что страшного ничего нет, обычный остеохондроз, порекомендовал курс нормазидола 1,5 месяца (200 мг/сутки). С этого момента прошло 2 недели, результата пока нет. В течение последней недели пользуюсь аппликатором Ляпко.
Результаты обследований.
Узи тазобедренного сустава: признаки коксартроза, без явного внутрисуставного воспалительного компонента, неярко выраженный трохантерит.
Узи голеностопного сустава: признаки начального остеоартроза, лигаментоз дельтовидной связки.
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела: остеохондроз позвоночника, протрузии дисков L2-L4, L4-L5; гемангиомы L2, L4; невыраженные дистрофические изменения дугоотростчатых суставов, крестцово-подвздошных сочленений. 
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/xazsd4vY47.jpg
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/Y1Ks23w9mM.jpg
КТ костей таза: картина сакроиелита 2 ст., рентгеноморфологических изменений в тазобедренных суставах не выявлено.
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/cE5n7713V8.jpg
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/RpmSHja443.jpg
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/2SdceTe5RT.jpg
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/ai0NFvPt9i.jpg
Консультация травматолога-ортопеда: данных за левосторонний коксартроз нет, лечение у невропатолога.
УСДГ и ДС сосудов шеи и головы: надустьевая S-образная деформация левой ПА с несущественными градиентами ЛСК. Легкие компресионные изменения правой ПА. Резко выраженная венозная дисгемия по типу венозного застоя 2-3 ст.
Рентгенограмма грудного отдела позвоночника: распространенный остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника.
Рентгенограмма костей таза и тазобедренных суставов: отмечаются элементы неравномерного остеопороза, локальное разрежение структуры в левом крестцово-подвздошном сочленении кистоподобной формы с явлениями неравномерного склероза, справа локальное разрежение структуры в теле подвздошной кости. Кистоподобная субхондральная перестройка в левом тазобедренном суставе.
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/5UTS0SbU7L.jpg
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/081215/VpWZH1aOk7.jpg

Что мне предпринять дальше??? Боль просто нестерпимая, последнее время она почти не прекращается.


----------



## ИШЕН (15 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела*

В целом картина неутешительная, похоже на клинику фораминального стеноза с присоединившимся периартрозом, на МРТ стеноз на уровне L3-L4 и картина общего хондрозного процесса. В практике подобные пациенты с трудом поддаются лечению, как медикаментозному, так и мануальными методами. Облегчение отмечается при ношении ортопедического корсета, длительных курсов иглотерапии ( 2-3 по 10 сеансов) и выполнении ежедневных упражнений. Если убедить нейрохирургов, можно попробовать операцию( были очень удачные ).aiwan


----------



## Ell (16 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Противопоказания при гемангиомах?*

Для начала давайте разберемся кто здесь мама, а кто Aplo


----------



## Aplo (16 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Противопоказания при гемангиомах?*



Ell написал(а):


> Для начала давайте разберемся кто здесь мама, а кто Aplo



Просто я зарегистрировал акк для своей мамы, т.к. она с интернетом не в ладах. Первое сообщение я писал от своего имени. Затем уже писала она.


----------



## Ирина Ильина (Мельникова) (6 Май 2015)

Можно ли применять аппликаторы при гемангиоме? Один врач разрешает физиопроцедуры, другой запрещает, так все-таки можно или нельзя?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Май 2015)

Можно.


----------

